# Sunday's Show and Tell...1/2/22



## jd56 (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Year !
Hope everyone is well.

Lets see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love picture!


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 2, 2022)

My last find of 2021. Four license plates. Came from Oregon, seller said Medford.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 2, 2022)

1952 Phantom


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 2, 2022)

This was on the dash of a Mopar I bought about 40 yrs ago.


----------



## JKT (Jan 2, 2022)

I found another  set + one of "Command Lenses" for a antique Traffic Signal I have.. now it will have them on all sides.. I have to re-paint in the words again so they stand out when lit up  ..


----------



## Hastings (Jan 2, 2022)

Picked up a 52 spitfire Hornet serial oddly is c35000. Had some time to give it a once over. Upgraded the stem and seat with what I had on hand. Found this 52 dx ladies in excellent condition..it came with the wrong stem, bars and grips..fortunately.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Year!
my Sweetie just found out;
bought "another" BIKE!😍🥰🤩🥳😎
Thank you Scott! @rustjunkie 



Squeezed in to 2021, Super-Stoked to say-the-least.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 2, 2022)

Marketplace score below listed price! 1936-37 Wards Hawthorne Silver King with locking frame. She needs some lovin!

I also got a set of Repop Torrington pads and was finally able to use these NOS Mefra Pedal-Reflectors and build these pedals.


----------



## Sven (Jan 2, 2022)

Free butterfly 3/8 impact and spray gun



A post christmas day , Christmas gift..a Shark 500 bike light set.


and another post day of Christmas gift. Beer flavored jelly beans.  Smells like a half empty beer you misplaced a month ago and found. You instinctively smell it.. Taste like the aftertaste after vomiting beer. Fun times


----------



## flyingtaco (Jan 2, 2022)

I received my pay it forward gift from @Rustngrease and put  it on my Roadmaster. I think it goes well in there, and it works too. 









I wasn’t going to post that last picture until I noticed the background.  Happy New Year all.


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 2, 2022)

flyingtaco said:


> I received my pay it forward gift from @Rustngrease and put  it on my Roadmaster. I think it goes well in there, and it works too. View attachment 1539181
> View attachment 1539182
> 
> View attachment 1539184
> I wasn’t going to post that last picture until I noticed the background.  Happy New Year all.



Perfect!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 2, 2022)

.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 2, 2022)

A couple more Delta’s , a very nice English lightweight mount Ball light for the empty box I bought 3 years ago. A super cool Delta Streamline / Alien “Twin Beam” (H) light


----------



## mike j (Jan 2, 2022)

Cleaning out the basement yesterday. Actually looking for something specific, when I came across this relic. Can't remember whether I picked this up in Nassau, Bahamas in the late 70's or Ocho Rios, Jamaica in the early 80's. There were Playboy clubs in both places back then. How the times have changed.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 2, 2022)

Barn find by a fellow CABE member about 25 miles from my house, story goes it been hanging there for 80 years.

Very crusty 1937 Colson LWB, but bones are solid.





Quick clean up, did replaced the spokes.




Love the Zeppelin light.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 2, 2022)

Received my Pay It Forward gift from @markivpedalpusher, these killer valve caps, & he sent me these 2 pins for freebies!













My wife found this framed picture at little antique store & bought it for me...








Happy New Year/Sunday, Yall! 😎


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2022)

I got this beautiful original Firestone basket with original hardware which I needed to reproduce the legs for another project , here on the Cable. Also this speedo for my Zep project .


----------



## John (Jan 2, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> I got this beautiful original Firestone basket with original hardware which I needed to reproduce the legs for another project , here on the Cable. Also this speedo for my Zep project .


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

A huge thanks to Ed @catfish for sending me this key to open my Columbia tank!  Also on a tip from Jesse @Jesse McCauley I picked up this dealer line sheet for the LaClede Road Racer I bought in the Fall.  Inspired by all the discussions about LeMond’s and 100 mile century rides, out of the moth balls came my Lemond.  It has been sitting for over 15 years; I always felt it was too nice to ride as I knew I would just mess it all up.  I know its cheating but my plan is to start training for a century ride using both skinny tires and ballooners.  Maybe we can create an official CABE Challenge event?  A CABE century ride would be awesome!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2022)

John said:


> View attachment 1539365
> 
> View attachment 1539366
> 
> View attachment 1539367



Sweet 
Pm
Sent


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 2, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> My last find of 2021. Four license plates. Came from Oregon, seller said Medford. View attachment 1539144



Mine came from Michigan. Supposed to be Muskegon. Who knows? Are yours for sale / trade?


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 2, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> My last find of 2021. Four license plates. Came from Oregon, seller said Medford. View attachment 1539144



Mine came from Michigan. Supposed to be Muskegon. Who knows? Are yours for sale / trade?

View attachment 1539473


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy New Year!
> my Sweetie just found out;
> bought "another" BIKE!😍🥰🤩🥳😎
> Thank you Scott! @rustjunkie
> ...



What is it? Looks cool whatever it is.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 2, 2022)

Esso oil cans ( Canadian) from a local antique dealer to add to my Esso stuff.


----------



## biggermustache (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Jan 2, 2022)

Received a few things this week, first was the siren and rocket 🚀 grips 






Also got the tank for my ‘39 DX, just gotta knock the clear off it a little more thanks again Bob @Junkman Bob 






Next from dond got this super cool wrench and a master link…


Next up just got these wheels and hoops for my mercury, good place holders for the rattle caned wheels and spokes! Thanks Santi @Rust_Trader 


Was a great Xmas/new year’s! Hopefully everyone has a better year!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 2, 2022)

I bought a bag of assorted bottom bracket parts awhile back. Most of it was English Nottingham or Birmingham stuff - all useful, but nothing particularly special. In the bag also as a bottom bracket set covered in red house paint. I thought it might be Birmingham Hercules or Phillips based on the threading and shape, but after stripping the paint, it turned out to be a nice, blued Schwinn bottom bracket kit. I cleaned and oiled the Schwinn parts and put them in a separate bag. I can always use a stock of spares.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2022)

I found this sweet thang while cleaning out my garage yesterday.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I found this sweet thang while cleaning out my garage yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1539704



She's sexy, it figures you are into the exotica!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 2, 2022)

No bike stuff ( I think..sometimes it loose track  🤪)
I did score these awesome (slightly rare) 1950s Premier clear spaceman off FB for $15 on has some old clay/playdoh that seems to flake off..


And on my way home from the grocery store,  this NEW,unmounted basketball backboard was free on the side of the road! Last year our hoop blew over an shattered 😲  I "fixed it with a piece of plastic but,this will be an upgrade!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2022)

I picked up this cheezy looking commemorative coin from a seller in Prague because I thought is was interesting. My ancestors came from Treptow which was a small borough in southeast Berlin, and it's also my surname.

Berlin Treptow  Soviet Memorial






German Democratic Republic





Treptow Park Memorial. Lots of history took place here in the last days of WWII.


----------



## Mike Franco (Jan 2, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> My last find of 2021. Four license plates. Came from Oregon, seller said Medford. View attachment 1539144



Nice


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 2, 2022)

Mike Rosseau said:


> Mine came from Michigan. Supposed to be Muskegon. Who knows? Are yours for sale / trade?
> 
> View attachment 1539465




Interesting. Most of the Muskegon ones I’ve seen have Muskegon spelled out.  Not sure about all the years tho. Mine were shipped from Medford, Or , the woman had lots of estate items. I’m hanging on to them for now.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Picked up a 52 spitfire Hornet serial oddly is c35000. Had some time to give it a once over. Upgraded the stem and seat with what I had on hand. Found this 52 dx ladies in excellent condition..it came with the wrong stem, bars and grips..fortunately.



red bike turned out good !!


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 2, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> Interesting. Most of the Muskegon ones I’ve seen have Muskegon spelled out.  Not sure about all the years tho. Mine were shipped from Medford, Or , the woman had lots of estate items. I’m hanging on to them for now.



Good to know. Your provenance sounds better than mine.  They were guessing, and I thought it looked more like a western tag. Any other tags available? I'm looking mostly for Colorado and bordering states.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 3, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Esso oil cans ( Canadian) from a local antique dealer to add to my Esso stuff.View attachment 1539516
> 
> View attachment 1539518
> 
> ...



Very cool stuff, Heres whats left of my Esso toy gas pump from the 60’s. Bought in Windsor Ont. Well loved,as you can see lol


----------



## Nashman (Jan 8, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Very cool stuff, Heres whats left of my Esso toy gas pump from the 60’s. Bought in Windsor Ont. Well loved,as you can see lol
> 
> View attachment 1540211
> 
> View attachment 1540212



Cool, At least you kept it. I've had Esso Salt and Pepper shakers over the years, don't I have any now. I  have some plastic shell pumps/sign ( Lucky Toys Hong Kong/prob with a car set in 1960's) and Esso metal signs ( on right beside the 2nd S), probably railroad 1950's. I have a couple of new pumps with my vintage Japan/Germany tin cars in a cabinet.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 8, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Cool, At least you kept it. I've had Esso Salt and Pepper shakers over the years, don't I have any now. I  have some plastic shell pumps/sign ( Lucky Toys Hong Kong/prob with a car set in 1960's) and Esso metal signs ( on right beside the 2nd S), probably railroad 1950's. I have a couple of new pumps with my vintage Japan/Germany tin cars in a cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 1544713
> 
> ...



You have an awesome collection! I have a nos set of Esso tiger grips someplace, with hang card and thats about it


----------



## Nashman (Jan 8, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> You have an awesome collection! I have a nos set of Esso tiger grips someplace, with hang card and thats about it



Thanks!! I wish you could come by and see it!! Those grips are SUPER cool!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I found this sweet thang while cleaning out my garage yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1539704
> 
> ...



That'll "perk" you right up.


----------

